

If I was rethinking Digg - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/07/if-i-was-rethinking-digg.html

======
patdennis
I feel like building a welcoming community is far more important for
attracting women than just having a flowing interface and scrapbooking
functions.

Your user interface doesn't matter if the early adopters create a community
that tolerates things like "Tits for GTFO!" "Get back in the kitchen" or "stfu
and make me sandwich." And unfortunately, early adopters tend to be men.

Edit: Not to say that it's impossible to create a community focused on women -
I just wanted to point out what I see as the major barriers.

